# iTunes does not start up



## conradarcturus

When I either press the button to run, manually find the .exe and click on it, or do run... iTunes, nothing happens.

I use Process Explorer instead of Windows Task Manager, and I have been watching it when I open iTunes. The process is initiated, but after 3 seconds or so, it stops doing anything and just hangs there on the process list.

If I try to open it again a duplicate process iTunes.exe starts but after about one second gets killed.

I have tried restarting my computer and reinstalling iTunes. Neither change it.


If it matters, before it stopped working altogether, I wanted to make a iTunes account to buy music. When I would click on the link to make an account it would report an error (-9042 or something like that). iTunes would still function, but I couldn't make an account.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi conrad...


Try a thorough removal of all Apple/iTunes/Quicktime software, following the instructions they provide in the following article --- http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305409

It's possible that you will need to stop certain of the background services beforehand (also make sure that no iPods or other multimedia devices are plugged in during your uninstall).

And, since it's Windows - restart the PC before attempting a fresh install.

Of course, during all of this -- you'll want to be logged in with administrative rights.

You may wish to try a fresh download of the iTunes/Quicktime software (they can arrive in one download) --- ( and, _*make sure that no download accelerators are active when downloading software*_ or patches! -- accelerators are fine for multimedia streaming, but can cause a small amount of data corruption - not enough to bother a video, but enough to cause trouble with a program).

Best of luck,
. . . Gary

And ... since this is your first post here: Welcome to the Tech Support Forums!


----------



## conradarcturus

I ended up doing a sys restore before you responded. I think it was what Microsoft said I should do to the dlls that ended up corrupting some files or something. (I realized I didn't mention that in my first post).

Thank you for the advice though!


And the other error that I brought up was error code -9812, and that is because my virus protector is too good at protecting possible threats to my system so it somewhere (not the ports) blocks iTunes from connecting to the internet. I have to momentarily shut it off to access the store for now. Apples forums were very helpful. They have a very active user base.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Congratulations on your good work!
. . . Gary


----------



## gmanTech

conradarcturus said:


> I ended up doing a sys restore before you responded. I think it was what Microsoft said I should do to the dlls that ended up corrupting some files or something. (I realized I didn't mention that in my first post).
> 
> Thank you for the advice though!
> 
> 
> And the other error that I brought up was error code -9812, and that is because my virus protector is too good at protecting possible threats to my system so it somewhere (not the ports) blocks iTunes from connecting to the internet. I have to momentarily shut it off to access the store for now. Apples forums were very helpful. They have a very active user base.



I am having the same problem - although iTunes was working fine, then it just stopped. I tried all of the uninstall/reinstall approaches including the Windows Install Clean up tool, uninstalling, running Registry Mechanic after each uninstall and rebooting each time. Still, the iTunes process loads but just does not launch the application. What did you do to resolve the problem? I suspect it may have something to do with installing the Airport drivers for Time Capsule, but I unistalled those too. Help!!!


----------



## conradarcturus

gmanTech said:


> I am having the same problem - although iTunes was working fine, then it just stopped. I tried all of the uninstall/reinstall approaches including the Windows Install Clean up tool, uninstalling, running Registry Mechanic after each uninstall and rebooting each time. Still, the iTunes process loads but just does not launch the application. What did you do to resolve the problem? I suspect it may have something to do with installing the Airport drivers for Time Capsule, but I unistalled those too. Help!!!


I wish I could tell you something better, but you may have to do a system restore, that is what worked for me. The only other thing I tried was to modify my anti-virus but that may not help at all. Best of luck to you!


----------



## rod_rohe

I too am having the same problem. iTunes appears as a process in Task Manager but after about 3 seconds ... nothing. It does not appear in the Applications tab. It just looks like it is waiting for something.

This occured after I installed the latest version of iTunes.

I have:
deinstalled iTunes and quicktime
re-installed
re-installed old versions
removed every reference to iTunes in regEdit
used unlocker to ensure no files locked (other than system files)
renamed mymusic/itunes directory
removed my virus checker
rebooted 1256 time! at least
scanned google endlessly looking for ideas - I have tried a few without success
(eg removed the C:\Program Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info.sidb file)
pulled out most of my remaing hair
... and none of this changes anything!

The only thing left I can thing of doing is reinstalling XP - but this is pretty drastic with no garantee of working.

I have wasted weeks on this.

Do you have any thoughts?
Rod


----------



## gmanTech

conradarcturus said:


> When I either press the button to run, manually find the .exe and click on it, or do run... iTunes, nothing happens.
> 
> I use Process Explorer instead of Windows Task Manager, and I have been watching it when I open iTunes. The process is initiated, but after 3 seconds or so, it stops doing anything and just hangs there on the process list.
> 
> If I try to open it again a duplicate process iTunes.exe starts but after about one second gets killed.
> 
> I have tried restarting my computer and reinstalling iTunes. Neither change it.
> 
> 
> If it matters, before it stopped working altogether, I wanted to make a iTunes account to buy music. When I would click on the link to make an account it would report an error (-9042 or something like that). iTunes would still function, but I couldn't make an account.


----------



## jcgriff2

Has anyone checked the 54 Event Viewer logs for any clues?

What about WERCON (wercon.exe)? 

What are the events recorded up to and including the time of the excecution of iTunes? 

Have you tried running it at an elevated admin level (right-click, run as admin)? What about running it from another user account?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ru4el4

ANSWER IS FOUND !!!!! GO TO: http://research.gerger.com/?view=lab&aID=1006 follow the instructions on the bottom of the page for the Quicktime Fix. Its awesome and works great. <JUST REMEMBER IN VISTA TO TURN OFF UAC BEFORE IMPLEMENTING THE reset.cmd SCRIPT !> It will require a reboot but the fix works. I spent hours on this problem!


----------



## DaEmOnRaGe

My itunes was having the same problem, it would not open, it looked like it was loading for 2 seconds then stopped.

I checked to make sure it was not running already, after restarting windows and trying again I ended all Apple processes that I could see, it still would not open so i uninstalled and reinstalled itunes and it still would not open!

I then saw "MsdnResponder.exe" taking up 50% of cpu, it was Apple/iPod 'Bonjour Service'...

I ended the process tree...and itunes opened instantly!

This seems to have fixed mine!! :-D


----------



## Nic2k83

This problem is caused by windows startup entries conflicting with itunes.
follow this instruction and it will work after.
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht2292

Cheers,
Nick


----------

